# Finally made decision on next car...



## gohawks23 (Oct 27, 2008)

XChallengeRdr said:


> Hope the depreciation didn't hurt. We're thinking about getting condo in Lincoln Park and I can't imagine driving there. In fact not driving there is one of the things I like about the place. I guess we're talking about the same Hawks.


It cost me about $3K total to drive it for 3 months so really nothing.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

greginchi said:


> It cost me about $3K total to drive it for 3 months so really nothing.


How was your Porsche experience?  

Some friends moved from BMW to Porsche saying it is a 1-way street.


----------



## gohawks23 (Oct 27, 2008)

namelessman said:


> How was your Porsche experience?
> 
> Some friends moved from BMW to Porsche saying it is a 1-way street.


It just ended up not making sense to have a car like that in the city...have been trying to sell to get real house with garage but downtown markets are bad right now.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

namelessman said:


> How was your Porsche experience?
> 
> Some friends moved from BMW to Porsche saying it is a 1-way street.


I would say it is so for the old farts like myself. Those who still value and seek perfect controls arrangement, perfect weight and feeback from those controls and a proper sound - all of which BMW itself was known for as well not so long ago.

For younger people buying iPhones on wheels who are deeply embarassed to stop at gas station to fuel, let alone to have "wake up the dead" pushbutton that unleashes music rarely heard this side of paradise ... I believe, for them, it doesn't and it won't matter all that much.

There is only one Porsche model guaranteed some form of ICE motivation when current generation ends - and that is 911. The rest will likely not have ICE anymore when current generation ends. Exception (huge exception and very little probability) would be Cayman GT4 if there will still be some kind of homologation need or series using GT4 Clubsport.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------

